# Best Hydro set up for 24 plants?



## MrNorCal (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey everyone it's nice to be around people who enjoy this plant as much as I do. I've done hydro a couple times before, using an NFT system. There were only 3 plants per tray, but outgrew the system very fast. I would like to try something else now. I was wondering what would be the best system for 24 plants. I like the setup where each bucket has it's own individual pot, and their all connected to a 55 gallon drum, but that seems like it would pe a pain to wash 24 buckets every grow, plus rocks. Then there is the big ebb and flow trays. I just want some opinions from others experiences using both and what would be better in terms of yeild, ease of maintenance, reliability, and any other factors I haven't listed. I have a 10'X10'X9' room. Thanks!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

Im no pro !   but a nice little set up IMO would be a 4x4 botanicare tray, put your girls in 6in Growdan Delta blocks,  get a 75 gallon resi, get urself a water pump and an air pump and a couple of air stones.  Set it up on a flood and drain watering system and whatever you choose for lights and cooling/ ventalation is your choice ? Thats just kind of a rough draft on everthing
but im sure if you have grown before you get the picture !

Take  care and be safe !


----------



## MrNorCal (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Chris. Will 4X4 be enough for 24 plants? I'm not into sea of green, so I will probably need more trays. Do you know how many plants I could comfortably fit on a 4X4 tray?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ummmmm..... lets see ?  I think it depends on what your growing, I am doing a  SOG so as we speek so I have 30 girls in veg in one 4x4 !
  But as they get bigger I was gonna split them up 15 in each tray so they will be able to get more light to the lower buds once in flower ?  like I said thuogh, I am no pro by any means ! but ther are a few arround here so im sure someone will have some more answers for you


----------



## viper1951 (Aug 22, 2009)

I use the 24 site ebb and grow  bucket system  and I like it  a lot set it up any way you want up to 48 buckets   I have two of these systems going right now 
one for flower and one for veg I like the fact that I can just grab a bucket and walk into the other room and set it in place,   and back and forth  it pretty much takes care off it's self.  just check ph daily and get a routine going on changing fluid  don't have  too screw around with it much  once it's set up your ready , and you don't have to run the pumps all that long each day so it saves you on replacing pumps as they go bad as it's not going to happen to often  so far the best I've used  and there are many to chose from   good luck and enjoy


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2009)

two 4x8 E&F trays should do it... and four 1000w lights...home depot sells the tough boxes that i use as reseviors...is this just for flower or are you going to veg in there as well ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Ummmmm..... lets see ? I think it depends on what your growing, I am doing a SOG so as we speek so I have 30 girls in veg in one 4x4 !
> But as they get bigger I was gonna split them up 15 in each tray so they will be able to get more light to the lower buds once in flower ? like I said thuogh, I am no pro by any means ! but ther are a few arround here so im sure someone will have some more answers for you


15 per 4x4 ???...gotta be SOG ..otherwise, your 15 girls will def outgrow that tray. the way i grow, 8 is plenty for  4X6 TRAY...but i grow em' big..


----------



## MrNorCal (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. I ended up getting two 3'X6' trays and I'm going to go with 22 plants, 11 per tray. It's going to be a little tight for the ladies, but a couple factors made this the best decision. Oh, I am going with ebb and flow. Thanks again.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 23, 2009)

Do NOT throw thousands in a 10 by 10 room, use 600's. Your heat will be through the roof. Specially since you want to do tables, there is no need for the extra light penatration.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 23, 2009)

I use two 24 site Botanicare Aerojets. I love em.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 23, 2009)

MrNorCal said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for your replies. I ended up getting two 3'X6' trays and I'm going to go with 22 plants, 11 per tray. It's going to be a little tight for the ladies, but a couple factors made this the best decision. Oh, I am going with ebb and flow. Thanks again.


I think you'll be very happy with your ebb and flow crop.

It's a fine way to grow weed!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, i use the E&F as well...i love the simplicity of it ....if you are gonna use 1000w lights , get air cooled hoods.


----------



## MrNorCal (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree effen Gee, I already purchased four 600W, 240V lumatek digital ballasts, some nice, big, air cooled sun system hoods, and all the other goodies. However I think that I am going to have to return 2 of the ballasts, 2 hoods, and one of the tables because the legality of my grow is now in question. I was going to become a caregiver for 3 of my buddies, but the more I read about it, the sketchier it sounds. I read that there have been people who have been charged with trafficking because they didn't fullfill all of the requirments that a caregiver needed to meet in their relationship with their patients. Does anyone reading this know anything about a co-op grow, caregivers, or collectives. Basically me and my buddies want to grow at my house because their current living conditions will not permit it.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 23, 2009)

Dude, just blow it out. Everyone else is
When legality comes into question I always wonder this: 

Who the hell is bringing in multiple pounds off small, personal grows?
who is bringing in hundreds of clones on the regular to supply the clubs with what they need?

Technically speaking, I would assume more than 80% of the active growing "Patients" are operating "Illegally".

If they were operating legally, supply would NEVER meet demand.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 23, 2009)

IMO partners never works out for the best man...... best of luck tho MrNorCal  keep us up to date on your grow


----------

